# Oracle Touch Filter Question



## rendez2k (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi all. Just got my Oracle Touch but on the first try, I ended up with a question! The coffee turned out ok (a long black standard preset with a double filter installed) but does the Oracle know what size filter is installed? In some of the ther modes you seem to be able to select single or double, but not with a long black? Does it know to dose the correct amount of coffee?

Also, I assume a long black is basically an Americano?

Sorry if it's an obvious question!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

previous version were a 21 g ish dose. And it was pretty accurate.

I presume the oracle touch is pre set to the dosedouble basket but am guessing based on the original version.

Dail in for taste but try and get about 40-42 g out to str with over a reasonable time frame for starters then adjust based on your preference of strength ( less g in the cup for stronger ) and sweetness .


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

A long black is just an Americano poured backwards - the shot is run onto the water rather than water run onto the shot. It tends to leave the crema more intact.

John

-


----------



## rendez2k (Nov 4, 2012)

OK - so really its making an Americano rather than a Long Black!

Had a mess with the filter sized and grind size. Currently using single filter and not so much water and I'm getting closer to a drink I like


----------



## rendez2k (Nov 4, 2012)

So, been doing a bit more digging about this setting! Whats odd is that the same preset is called Americano in the US, but that does the water first, then the coffee! I'm trying to work out if I can create a new preset that allows you to pick the order of things but so far, I can't find a way. I can of course do things in a manual order.

Does anyone with this machine know if you can change the order of the recipe?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

On the Oracle the arrangement is pre-set.

Assume the same applies to the Touch


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

rendez2k said:


> So, been doing a bit more digging about this setting! Whats odd is that the same preset is called Americano in the US, but that does the water first, then the coffee! I'm trying to work out if I can create a new preset that allows you to pick the order of things but so far, I can't find a way. I can of course do things in a manual order.
> 
> Does anyone with this machine know if you can change the order of the recipe?


I just googled "long black americano difference" and this is what came up



> *Long black*. A *long black* is made by pouring an espresso or ristretto over hot water. A *long black* is similar to an *Americano*, which is made by adding hot water to the espresso shot; but a *long black* retains the crema and is less voluminous, therefore more strongly flavored.


The brand seems to have an Oz influence







maybe they are confused.

Actually if some one stirs a long black well it turns into an americano - typical CostaBucks - white foam on top especially if milk has been added first. Running hot water into the shot does tend to leave more of that and some bigger bubbles on my machine. If true crema is wanted on a long black the stirring and milk addition has to be done with a bit more care. Crema is dependant on the bean though and it's colour will vary. Some give more than others and some have more of a bitter taste.

The mention of ristretto is worth noticing too. My wife finds my long blacks too strong so I reduce the shot time to 20 secs for her. My shot of my favourite bean is 14g in and 40g out in 30sec. While those figures are of no use to you I *suspect* that you can tune and program drinks this way.

John

-


----------

